# The 'Feather' Feud



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

The other day I watched Mikko & Malio 'fighting' over feather rights.

Mikko spotted the feather first. He picked it up & flew up to the nest he shares with Pij'ette. As he was fluttering about to get it *into* the nest it fell back down to the floor. 
Malio saw his opportunity to grab it. He took it to the nest he shares with Sadie & the same thing would happen. 

They went back & forth with this silly feather for a few minutes. Mikko grabbed it one last time & flew back up to his nest. At that point, Malio decided this feather thing wasn't fun anymore & went looking for a flower.  

They were an absolute riot.  

I know I really didn't need to title the pictures because Mikko & Malio are so easy to tell apart, but did it just for fun.   

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That is hysterical, Cindy! I can just picture those guys! They are sooo competitive!

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They are so beautiful The next time if ever this happens again this just cut the feather in half to satisfy both pidgies


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> That is hysterical, Cindy! I can just picture those guys! They are sooo competitive!
> 
> Beautiful pictures!


As you well know, they are a couple of characters.  

Then there's Sam, wondering how she can get the feather from her Mom's nest. First she needs to realize she's looking into a mirror.   

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful photos, Cindy!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> They are so beautiful The next time if ever this happens again this just cut the feather in half to satisfy both pidgies


Hi Pete,
Believe me, there are plenty of feathers to go around. These two are just like a couple kids, they always want what the other one has.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Wonderful photos, Cindy!
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

They are just so adorable. The quad pictures are on my desktop for a few days so we can enjoy them. Just too cute to not see over and over again.Thanks for the moment Cindy.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

They are cute, they look so proud with the feather in their beak.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Centerfolds*

Cindy,

LOL...I wish I could have been there.  

Those birds are such a delight to look at. They look like pictures taken right out of PlayPigeon magazine, every hen will want a copy.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Victor & Kim. 



Trees Gray said:


> Cindy,
> 
> LOL...I wish I could have been there.
> 
> Those birds are such a delight to look at. *They look like pictures taken right out of PlayPigeon magazine*, every hen will want a copy.


 That is too funny Treesa.

Cindy


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Such great photo's taken as always!  

Please do post more there so much fun to look at.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Cindy, your pijjies are really beautiful. That is so funny about each one wanting the same feather for their nest. My male and female will do funny things with feathers, one will arrange it the nest just so and then the other one comes along and moves it to another spot in the nest, I've never seen a feather get moved around so many times in one day.

Mary Ann


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

Everytime you post pictures of your birds, I sit here wishing that I had the type of home that would lend itself to such a beautiful set-up.

But, I guess it's a good thing I don't, because I would never get anything done! I would wind up spending all my time just sitting and watching the birds and their antics!

Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ain't they just wonderful - the pigeons as well as the pics.

Must be more for a calendar or picture book, Cindy 

John


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Beautiful birds!

PINEY


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Cindy,
> 
> LOL...I wish I could have been there.
> 
> *Those birds are such a delight to look at. They look like pictures taken right out of PlayPigeon magazine, every hen will want a copy*.


I don't know how many Pigeon magazines there are but I think having a "PlayPigeon Centerfold" is a GRAND IDEA!!

If not already being done, those who subscribe should write to the editors...just my opinion!

Cindy would be a "shoo in" with some of her wonderful pics!!  Then there is Pete and so many others who take wonderful shots of their pijies!


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

What stunning birds you have  and I loved the battle of the feather story ... priceless!

Michelle


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Fighting over that white feather ....*

Cindy,

(AZWhitefeather). Hmmm.

Maybe they will be wanting your name next.

Perhaps on a marquee over the nest: "Whitefeather's Favorites."
Or at the doorbell: "Whitefeathered Nest."

Beautiful birds. Stunning.

Larry


----------

